# This is sooo sad.



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

Even if it is Christmas time far from everyone enjoy life. Below is a post in a facebook group. I just have to share the text and the picture

"SOS CALLING ALL ANIMAL WELFARE GROUPS, SHELTERS, POUNDS, VOLUNTEERS, AND ANIMAL LOVERS IN CYPRUS! An inspection was carried out yesterday at a private 'kennel' in Cyprus and the conditions that were found resembled a Death Camp for dogs. Dead Dogs, Dogs and Puppies living in their own waste, Emaciated Dogs, NO Water, NO Care, Just left to rot! Everyone involved in rescue in Cyprus needs to come together and help offer temporary places for these poor souls. Even one place will mean the difference between life and death. Please, this is very serious and help is needed RIGHT NOW (Call Lex 99191336)"

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

It just beggars belief that this can happen in a civilised country, it is appalling.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I often watch animal rescue programmes and this sort of thing happens in the UK and in the USA as well. I have seen some terrible incidences
I'm sure there are similar cases in most countries. The dogs in this case all look like hunting dogs so maybe it could well be a breeding establishment


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

Veronica said:


> I often watch animal rescue programmes and this sort of thing happens in the UK and in the USA as well. I have seen some terrible incidences
> I'm sure there are similar cases in most countries. The dogs in this case all look like hunting dogs so maybe it could well be a breeding establishment


As I read the text it IS a breeding kennel, which make it if possible even worse.

I agree that it happens in many countries, and it i the same tragedy.

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Updated news today from a rescue volunteer is all but six of the dogs have been removed to safety. The six, can you believe, are boarders.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

The name of the kennel involved is Polemedia, it is well known, apparently, for it's less than standard appropriate care of animals.

PAWS dog shelter has in the past removed around 7/8 dogs at a time from this hell hole.

Yet he is still allowed to continue......

New laws need to be instigated to combat this level of cruelty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> The name of the kennel involved is Polemedia, it is well known, apparently, for it's less than standard appropriate care of animals.
> 
> PAWS dog shelter has in the past removed around 7/8 dogs at a time from this hell hole.
> 
> ...


Or the police has to be taught to use the ones that is there and don't consider good contacts with the owner or pay offs or....


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

This is an update

DON'T FORGET! Join us today at 'The Dog Death Camp' and we'll make our way to the polemidia police station and make sure that that something is actually done to the people responsible. Let's make sure that those poor souls did not suffer and die for nothing!





Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

The despicable man who, on Christmas Day, wanted rid of his dog so tied to the back of his car and dragged it along the road until it's death, has been charged with 6 counts over the horrible incident.
The images have been posted on social media and on top of the much publicised Polimedia incident over the last week, also posted on social media sites, it will be interesting to see what transpires with the police and Government Veterinary Services.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is another petition to try and put pressure on the authorities to deal with these problems:

Petition to President of Cyprus, Nikos Anastasiades

Pete


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

While fully aware of similar cruelty here in the UK, I can't help wondering how much it costs in Cyprus these days to have a dog humanely put to sleep.

Barbarian. Sadly it sounds as if nothing has changed in the 20 years since I left.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

hiatusxenia said:


> While fully aware of similar cruelty here in the UK, I can't help wondering how much it costs in Cyprus these days to have a dog humanely put to sleep.
> 
> Barbarian. Sadly it sounds as if nothing has changed in the 20 years since I left.


Depending on vet but in average I would say 100 Euro

Anders


----------

